# What percent let-off are you shooting?



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

What percent let-off are you shooting for spots and field?

The reason I am asking is that the high let-off that most bows come with these days just does not feel right and I tend to struggle to get a good hold and release.


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

same here if i am not shooting close to 65% i have alot of pin float


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

Oh, about 70%-73%


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

65% or so. A lot of bows have more listed now but I don't know of many that most people would shoot for target that can't be adjusted lower.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

My Pures have too much let-off, so I'm selling one for an XLR......

My current XLR is about 65% the way I have it set (I made my own draw stops.....)


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Hoosier bowman said:


> My Pures have too much let-off, so I'm selling one for an XLR......
> 
> My current XLR is about 65% the way I have it set (I made my own draw stops.....)


That makes no sense if you like the Pure. Just move the stops so you get less letoff. Then adjust the draw length. Pretty simple fix really


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Kade said:


> That makes no sense if you like the Pure. Just move the stops so you get less letoff. Then adjust the draw length. Pretty simple fix really


I do like the Pure, but I like the XLR better. I prefer smaller cams, longer brace, etc... 

I will still keep one Pure as a hunting bow. I will have two XLR's. One for 3D/Field. One for Spots. 

I don't dislike the Pure. I just want another XLR and I can't afford four bows....



Also, just moving the draw stops doesn't always work. It will change let-off, but also shorten DL. With the XLR it worked fine, but on the Pures it's too big of a difference...


----------



## diesel094 (Apr 14, 2011)

80%


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Hoosier bowman said:


> I do like the Pure, but I like the XLR better. I prefer smaller cams, longer brace, etc...
> 
> I will still keep one Pure as a hunting bow. I will have two XLR's. One for 3D/Field. One for Spots.
> 
> ...


I understand that reasoning. 

With the Pure you will probably have to change to the next size up mod to get the correct dl.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

i like 65%


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

About 63%. Tried a high let off bow when I first started shooting (newbie error) and never could get the release to go off like it should. It was also very uncomfortable to let down--kept that bow for maybe 3 months... Never looked back!!


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

65% according to the specs. But DW measures 49# and holding weight measures 19# that rounds off to 61% actual.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

80%. My bow is not adjustable. It's a hunting bow setup for target shooting. Maybe one day when the income is more than the bills I'll get another bow...


----------



## Biggreendiesel (Apr 20, 2011)

65% for me...


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

65% and if I could, I would want lower...say in the 55% -60% range. Makes the "transfer" of 'back tension' easier with lower letoff and also makes it easier to maintain said "back tension", cuz in order to hold more holding weight, you CANNOT use your arms, shoulders, and forearms...you have to use the rhomboids and "proper" back tension muscles.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

hdracer said:


> 80%. My bow is not adjustable. It's a hunting bow setup for target shooting. Maybe one day when the income is more than the bills I'll get another bow...


There is more then one way to skin a squirrel. There aren't many bows out there you change the letoff on


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Spirals set on 60% on my VE. Just ordered a set of 65's for my CE. They 75% are just too finicky. The Fuels with 75% on my AE shoot much better than the 75# on the CE...Go figure, Draw curve I guess....


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 12, 2007)

Isn't it a bit more a comfort level with the amount of holding weight along with draw weight? My hunting bow is max of 62# and shoot my target setup at 52#, both 80% let off. I've tried a 65% my on target bow and felt really uncomfortable, even at 50#'s. Just trying to learn a few things here.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

It's comfortable as the dickens shooting 80%, but it's also pretty hard to get a really smooth, consistent, release unless you hold some weight. To get what I'm shooting at 44# and Spirals, I'd have to shoot 80#. I don't like the holding weight, you just have to get it in your head that it what you have to do and get over it and it is what it is. Especially with a BT release.. JMHO


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

65% Sprials


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

0% shot my Curve today , at Field and Boy do I feel it


----------



## -NK- (Aug 29, 2011)

65 % of 43 lbs ( it's important to say that because it's not the same with a 65% of a 60 lbs bow ! )


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

My 2012 PSE Supra ME (field/spots bow) has 75% letoff cams and 54 pounds draw weight, but I am starting to play with different letoffs. I am making different draw stop pegs the will give me a lower letoff. I hold better with my BowMadness XL (3D bow) on 65% and 63 pounds.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I can't shoot BT, just wont work with my square. but like my Cascade and Scat, I can hold my Accuriser without backwall on 65%, both #60 and #45 as well. The #45 this is a bit harder downwards there in the ditch but possible. I have a problem with #60 let downs after holding long


----------



## Rhys A (Jun 18, 2010)

Elite XLR at the moment 60 # with 54% Letoff . 

Have bought larger Modules and moved the draw stops all the way forward , so I shooting of the front wall . not for the faint hearted (with no Back tension ) I can tell you .


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Spirals set at 60% on my 50# Contender Elite(s)


----------

